# BYU had to cancel football practice



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

BYU had to cancel football practice recently. They were playing ball and found some white powder on the field. Sent the players home and called in some experts. The test came back and the white powder ended up being the goal line.  Guess they hadn't seen it in some time. Officals say everything will work out, BYU shouldn't be seeing it again anytime soon. :roll: :O•-: o-||


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

SWEET! Go SOONERS GO!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I think USU can beat them again this year.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

lehi said:


> I think USU can beat them again this year.


I sure hope so.... Seems like Coach Anderson's hard work is starting to pay off. Saturday's game will be a big one.


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

BYU won in case anyone was wondering. I heard the team thought it was anthrax, but anthrax is actually brown.


----------

